# Fuji k guides on cobia rod



## gofish206 (Apr 21, 2012)

Looking to attempt my first build. I'm going with a gator t90l cutdown to 8.5. I'm wanting to use k guides and would like some ideas on size of guides and placement. This will be a boat jig rod. Thanks


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

When I build a cobia rod with K series guides I tend to use at least 6 guides. I start with a 50, 30, 20, 16, 12, 12, with a 16 tip. I place my stripper guide around 29" from the front of the reelseat.


----------



## gofish206 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks I couldn't have asked for a better explanation!


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

When laying out the guides I use the 1.5 method. You get your first guide placement, usually around 5 to 6" form the tip top, and for each consecutive guide you add 1.5" to the previous measurement to get your general layout. Once I have the guides spaced to where I think they are going to give the smoothest curve for the line, I do a static deflection test with the reel with the roller or bail at the furthest away from the blank and see how smooth the line looks when the blank is loaded up under weight. Once I do this, I will go outside and test cast the rod with adequate weight on it. Sometimes I will either bring the stripper closer to the reelseat, or push it out some more to reduce line slap on the blank. Now keep in mind that the K series guides are meant for braided line, and won't work nearly as well with your larger diameter mono-filament lines such as 30#. I will be glad to answer any other questions you have about guide placement or anything else pertaining to rod building.


----------



## gofish206 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks..only other question I have is guide selection. Most setups I see have the stripper guide being a double foot and the rest single. Is this the best setup for 3oz jig? Also when ordering Fuji k guides they have a few differences between L and J designed. Which are most commonly used?


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

I just built a Phenix Black Diamond Hybrid 9'3" and use a single double foot stripper guide with the rest being single foots and it throws a 3 ounce jig great. You can use double foots if you want to stiffen up the action of the T90L since your wanting to trim it. The difference between the L and J are the L's are low frame and the J's are standard height I believe.


----------

